# Getting epub to Overdrive on Kindle via USB



## Fire Fly (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello all,
I downloaded an epub book onto my computer (from my library) and now I wish to get it onto my Kindle Fire. I installed Overdrive on the Fire to be able to read the book. I hooked up my USB cable and copied the epub file (the book) into the "books" directory on my Kindle.

However, when I start up Overdrive, the book is not there. Is there some other directory I should be putting it in?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Fire Fly!

Yes, I think "Books" is only for Kindle Books.  Even Kindle personal documents don't go into Books.  Perhaps the "downloads" folder or "documents" folder, off the top of my head?  *off to poke around in my Fire HDX.*

Is there a reason you didn't download it directly via the Overdrive Media Console app?  Just wondering...

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

You will need to put the book in your kindles documents directory.  It is easier to use the overdrive app that is on your kindle to check the book out from the library though.  I do that all the time and then you don't have to mess with cables, it is all wireless.  Good luck.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I downloaded a book wirelessly through the Overdrive Media Console and it put the book here:
/sdcard/OverDrive/Other Side/The OtherSide-part01.epub.  In other words, in the Overdrive directory, in a folder of its own that had the cover image as well as the epub file.

But if you want to download it through the Overdrive Media Console, just use the OMC to located your library, put in your library card information and you should be able to dowload it from your library account directly, if you have wifi access.  You will have to get an Adobe ID, which it will step you through if you don't have one.

Betsy


----------



## Fire Fly (Oct 30, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Welcome to KBoards, Fire Fly!
> 
> Yes, I think "Books" is only for Kindle Books. Even Kindle personal documents don't go into Books. Perhaps the "downloads" folder or "documents" folder, off the top of my head? *off to poke around in my Fire HDX.*
> 
> ...


Hi Betsy. Thanks for the warm welcome!

At the time I downloaded it to the computer, I didn't know about using epub readers on the Kindle Fire. I soon found out about Overdrive and just got it on the Fire today.

This is what I found on WikiHow -

"Drag the eBook to the Kindle. Some reader apps have their own directories. If this is the case, navigate to the reader app's special directory and paste the file there. Otherwise, drop the file into the default "KINDLE/eBooks" directory."

This Overdrive reader app did put an Overdrive folder on the Kindle but I didn't see any subfolder for books in there. So I put it in the Kindle's eBooks directory as the WikiHow instruction states, but that didn't work. So I wasn't sure where I need to put it.


----------



## Fire Fly (Oct 30, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I downloaded a book wirelessly through the Overdrive Media Console and it put the book here:
> /sdcard/OverDrive/Other Side/The OtherSide-part01.epub. In other words, in the Overdrive directory, in a folder of its own that had the cover image as well as the epub file.
> 
> But if you want to download it through the Overdrive Media Console, just use the OMC to located your library, put in your library card information and you should be able to dowload it from your library account directly, if you have wifi access. You will have to get an Adobe ID, which it will step you through if you don't have one.
> ...


Wow, thanks! That helps a lot. I'll try that. I'll also try to download a different one directly via Overdrive. 
I'll let you know if it works.

Thanks again.


----------



## Fire Fly (Oct 30, 2013)

SheilaJ said:


> You will need to put the book in your kindles documents directory. It is easier to use the overdrive app that is on your kindle to check the book out from the library though. I do that all the time and then you don't have to mess with cables, it is all wireless. Good luck.


Thanks for the reply, Sheila. It seems this Overdrive thing sets up a different directory. Betsy's given me some things to try and as you mentioned... it will be a lot easier to use Overdrive to get books directly so that's what I'll do from now on!

Thanks again!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great, let us know if one or both methods work.  If not, we'll keep working!  Members like Sheila use Overdrive more than I do, so the Documents folder could work, too, I didn't try that.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's an ePub you can just use the Overdrive app. No need to load it from your computer, it'll be on your bookshelf in Overdrive. You may need to authorize it with your Adobe Digital Editions account (I forget - it's been a while since I went through the steps), and of course your library's sign-in info.


----------



## Fire Fly (Oct 30, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great, let us know if one or both methods work. If not, we'll keep working! Members like Sheila use Overdrive more than I do, so the Documents folder could work, too, I didn't try that.
> 
> Betsy


Finally getting back to you with my update...
I attempted to create a sub-folder in the Overdrive folder and drag-n-drop the epub there but for some reason, that didn't work. So based on the advice I got here, I investigated Overdrive a little and figured out how to add my library and so forth. It then allowed me to borrow the book from there (even though I already had it on my computer) and voila! It was there!

Just for fun, I connected the Fire back to the computer to see the folder structure again and the folder I had created was gone. There instead was a different folder with the correct name (I had named it incorrectly) with the book inside.

So THANK YOU everybody... you've been a great help and I am good to go!


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

That's great news Fire Fly.  Happy reading.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Fire Fly said:


> Finally getting back to you with my update...
> I attempted to create a sub-folder in the Overdrive folder and drag-n-drop the epub there but for some reason, that didn't work. So based on the advice I got here, I investigated Overdrive a little and figured out how to add my library and so forth. It then allowed me to borrow the book from there (even though I already had it on my computer) and voila! It was there!
> 
> Just for fun, I connected the Fire back to the computer to see the folder structure again and the folder I had created was gone. There instead was a different folder with the correct name (I had named it incorrectly) with the book inside.
> ...


Yay, Fire Fly! Glad we could help! Stick around and check out some of the great bargain books in our Book Bazaar!

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Book Bazaar?  Where is that Betsy?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oops, usually I include the link!

Book Bazaar.

To see a complete list of our forums and subforums, go to www.kboards.com

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad you got it working, Fire Fly.  Just for future reference, you can browse for and check out books on your computer (usually easier, I find).  Then when you go to the Overdrive app on your Fire, sign in to your library, and go to your "Bookshelf".  (Tap the icon that looks like a person to go to your account info, where you'll find your Bookshelf.)  Any ePubs or audiobooks you've checked out on your computer will be there on your Bookshelf for your enjoyment.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And, of course, if there's a Kindle version, you can send it to your Fire and it's readable in the native Kindle app...

(If the Kindle version says USB only, tell it OK and check it out anyway. Download it to your computer and then ignore the file.  Find the book in your Cloud on the Fire and download it.  Works for all of the books I've tried.)

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And, of course, if there's a Kindle version, you can send it to your Fire and it's readable in the native Kindle app...
> 
> (If the Kindle version says USB only, tell it OK and check it out anyway. Download it to your computer and then ignore the file. Find the book in your Cloud on the Fire and download it. Works for all of the books I've tried.)
> 
> Betsy


You don't even have to download it to your computer unless you just want to.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> You don't even have to download it to your computer unless you just want to.


Yeah, I couldn't remember if I had to click download or not...Thanks, Meemo!

Betsy


----------

